# Tell Us 1 Thing



## Lacie's Mom

I know that we know about each others fluffs and somethings about you personally -- but, thought we could have fun by telling one thing about yourself that most people don't know about you.

It can be anything from "I was on the HS cheerleading squad" to "I once met Beyonce".

I'll start -- I was once engaged to a Saudi Arabian Prince.


----------



## Sylie

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know that we know about each others fluffs and somethings about you personally -- but, thought we could have fun by telling one thing about yourself that most people don't know about you.
> 
> It can be anything from "I was on the HS cheerleading squad" to "I once met Beyonce".
> 
> I'll start -- I was once engaged to a Saudi Arabian Prince.


Lynn, after that everything else sounds too drab.


----------



## edelweiss

I have to be careful how I say this & please don't ask for follow up details. . .
"I once evacuated the wife of the head of the CIA in a particular country."
True story!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I once ate Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell take out in Tammy Wynett's dining room with her, her husband and her daughters (Georgette too!), before we went to the County Music Awards show where Tammy performed.

I rewrote that 10 times, just can't make it sound as great as a Saudi Prince or a CIA evacuation!


----------



## Bishop

I once sat on an airplane for nine hours (going to London) when I was 14 next to the actor Matt Dillon, swoon


----------



## Summergirl73

Hmmmm...I'm not all that interesting compared to you guys! lol 

I was the youngest cheerleading athletic director to ever to hold the position in our large county. I was about 18 I think. Sorry, that's all I've got! (Oh and I didn't like the position or dealing with all those "stage" Mommas!)


----------



## babycake7

Really? A Saudi Arabian prince? Do tell, girlfriend!

I went to school with Cary Grant's daughter and Paula Anka's daughters. This wasn't particularly exciting to me but my mom and all her friends thought it was pretty exciting...I guess its a generational thing.


----------



## Sylie

I deleted my post because it was too unhappy. I can't think of anything noteworthy right now.


----------



## aprilb

edelweiss said:


> I have to be careful how I say this & please don't ask for follow up details. . .
> "I once evacuated the wife of the head of the CIA in a particular country."
> True story!




Talk about "Mission Impossible"!!:HistericalSmiley: Oh my goodness! :jackrabbitslims:


----------



## aprilb

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know that we know about each others fluffs and somethings about you personally -- but, thought we could have fun by telling one thing about yourself that most people don't know about you.
> 
> It can be anything from "I was on the HS cheerleading squad" to "I once met Beyonce".
> 
> I'll start -- I was once engaged to a Saudi Arabian Prince.


Maybe had you gone through with it, our gas prices wouldn't be so high!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb

I don't think I can top being engaged to a Saudi Prince or rescuing the wife of an important CIA official. Hmmm...I used to ride horses, and had one rear up and fall backwards on me, and I narrowly escaped.:w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Gee nothing like meeting famous people or anything . But 

At Christmas the whole month of December, I bake about 1,152 cookies!!

After May14, I plant roughly 864 annuals!!!

Every day I change about 30 diapers!!!

That's all that I got!!!!


----------



## Maglily

me either April, here in Ho-Humville. 

For work, I once had a spur of the moment 3 hr helicopter flight with a Lord and Lady from Ireland - their flight was only 15 mins but I flew the remainder of the flight up front with the pilot. Pretty cool, especially being afraid of heights.


holy smokes, impressive cookie count - I baked 3 dozen on Tuesday lol - a mere snack


----------



## maltese#1fan

My life sounds really boring compared to all of you. I'm originally from New York City, but after 9/11 moved to Lancaster County Pennsylvania. After what we've been through my husband and I say "boring is good". We love living in the country. My neighbors think I'm strange that I still get a kick out of seeing bunnies in the yard.


----------



## edelweiss

aprilb said:


> I don't think I can top being engaged to a Saudi Prince or rescuing the wife of an important CIA official. Hmmm...I used to ride horses, and had one rear up and fall backwards on me, and I narrowly escaped.:w00t:


You are making it sound grander than it actually was----key word "evacuate" not rescue!


----------



## MoonDog

My first love and high school sweetheart of two years was Billy Dean, a country music singer and songwriter who won a grammy for a song he didn't write about me :angry:. People still ask me if I wish we had gotten married but I say no, I don't like country music and I was holding out for a Saudi Arabian Prince... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss

Furbabies mom said:


> Gee nothing like meeting famous people or anything . But
> 
> At Christmas the whole month of December, I bake about 1,152 cookies!!
> 
> After May14, I plant roughly 864 annuals!!!
> 
> Every day I change about 30 diapers!!!
> 
> That's all that I got!!!!


Wowie, Zowie, who eats all those cookies?


----------



## edelweiss

Lynn, you continue to amaze me!


----------



## Furbabies mom

edelweiss said:


> Wowie, Zowie, who eats all those cookies?


Most of them are given away to people in need .


----------



## ckanen2n

I once saw "The Who" perform - as opener for "Herman's Hermits!!!" :rockon:


----------



## Grace'sMom

Wow.....  I've never done anything big or met anyone famous. Hmm.

I sew and knit for babies and pups.

I have Lyme (you all already know that ) ... makes my life kind of boring. ...where's the stay-in-bed-all-day emoticon?


----------



## Furbabies mom

I just thought of something that people find hard to believe, but it's true

My daughter Meredith was born in less than 1 hour and I had no labor pains!!!

My son Matthew was born 3 years later in less than 1 hour and I had no labor pains!!


----------



## The A Team

Geez, I can't think of anything exciting...

I play the accordian...or...used to anyway... I played as a kid and used to bring it out and play "Roll out the Barrell" at parties...but it's been a while since I've done that now..:blush:

:HistericalSmiley: That's about the most boringest thing ever!!!!! 

Oh I did take a hot air balloon ride - that was cool.


----------



## Summergirl73

Wait, I've got a cute one....I'm the first grandchild, from the oldest daughter and was born on my Pa-Pa's birthday! Yeah, I might've been loved lol.


----------



## socalyte

Clay Aiken came to my house and sang to me and my daughter!


----------



## sdubose

Wow, My life suddenly seems so dull. My husband is a retired narcotics agent and i went on an uncover opt with him one time and bought dope for him. I also got sawed in half at a magic show.


----------



## Bishop

I have to totally agree with the above post about no labor pains. I had my first child in less than five minutes after arriving at the hospital three weeks early and 10 centimeters dilated. No one believes it, it was like out of a movie, like wow, that sure was easy!!


----------



## zooeysmom

The A Team said:


> Oh I did take a hot air balloon ride - that was cool.


That's on my bucket list and was on my 35th birthday party list but with Finley arriving, it's being postponed. 

Wow, these responses are so varied, I love it! 

Here are some of mine:

Leif Garrett bought a drink for me at a bar. 

I met Elijah Wood at a horse show and he was the nicest celebrity I've ever met (and I've met quite a few living in L.A. and working with some high profile people and celebs).

I didn't throw up for 23 years (until last year  )

I dropped out of high school at 16 due to personal issues, but graduated magna cum laude from University.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Bishop said:


> I have to totally agree with the above post about no labor pains. I had my first child in less than five minutes after arriving at the hospital three weeks early and 10 centimeters dilated. No one believes it, it was like out of a movie, like wow, that sure was easy!!


Yes Having them was a breeze!!! Raising them is something else!!! Especially the teen years !!!


----------



## ckanen2n

I have to give it to the 1 hour birthers! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Snowbody

In addition to Lynn (I want more details, girlfriend) and Sandi (was it during 9/11?), blowing me away with their "things" 


socalyte said:


> Clay Aiken came to my house and sang to me and my daughter!


Jackie - how'd that happen?


sdubose said:


> Wow, My life suddenly seems so dull. My husband is a retired narcotics agent and i went on an uncover opt with him one time and bought dope for him. I also got sawed in half at a magic show.


Those really seem cool. :chili::chili:

Okay, so for me...*I went to prison once* :w00t::w00t:...to interview a girl who murdered another for a documentary I was producing for Court TV. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Gotcha:chili::chili: I was actually petrified because I had watched the movie _Up Close and Personal_ the night before in my hotel, which had a scene of a reporter stuck in a prison during a riot. :new_shocked:

Most of you know probably my best event which was meeting and talking with Paul McCartney 2.5 years ago in East Hampton because he was asking about Tyler. :tender:
Back in the 80's I got to interview Michael Douglas (swoon) and Don Johnson on the set of Miami Vice. So cool. And in the 70's I worked at CBS News with Walter Cronkite, Dan Rather, 60 MINUTES team, etc. That's as good as it got for me.


----------



## Patsy Heck

Wow mines really not that interesting but as a newborn nursery nurse I changed the diaper and cared for AJ Foyt IV. He was born here in Louisville. His Grandpa was racing at the time in he Indy 500. We put signs all over his bed wishing grandpa good luck.


----------



## TLR

Well here goes; I was in a boating accident and had to use my dress as a float (which failed and ended up on the bottom of the gulf). I was recued in the buff and greeted by the local news with lights and camera when we were brought to shore. Fortunately the nice coast guard gentleman that rescued us gave me his jacket to somewhat cover up.


----------



## MalteseJane

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes Having them was a breeze!!! Raising them is something else!!! Especially the teen years !!!


so true. Having them is a breeze compared to raising them !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7

I've had the opportunity to work with Kenny houston, Ben stein, the real life Christopher Gardener (the pursuit of happyness - book/movie), Kyle Maynard, Lt Col Brian Bird and Col. Oliver north. Kyle Maynard was the most inspiring and Oliver north the nicest and most down to earth. Ben Stein was the bomb!!


----------



## babycake7

zooeysmom said:


> That's on my bucket list and was on my 35th birthday party list but with Finley arriving, it's being postponed.
> 
> Wow, these responses are so varied, I love it!
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> Leif Garrett bought a drink for me at a bar.
> 
> I met Elijah Wood at a horse show and he was the nicest celebrity I've ever met (and I've met quite a few living in L.A. and working with some high profile people and celebs).
> 
> I didn't throw up for 23 years (until last year  )
> 
> I dropped out of high school at 16 due to personal issues, but graduated magna cum laude from University.


I am impressed!!! . That's so awesome


----------



## MalteseJane

In 1966 we traveled by car from Teheran (Iran) to Mersin (Turkey). We were 23 years old. The company my husband was working for asked us to take the company cars from Iran to Turkey. Of course at that age we saw it as an adventure and where happy to do it. We did not see the risk involved. Most of the road was not paved, one time you had to have the train rail line on your right, and then on your left. This was in August and the cars had no a/c. We had an Iranian guy with us who knew the road. We went through Kurdistan without a problem, had breakfeast with the people there in their camp. A week after we went through Erzurum, there was an earthquake that killed a lot of people. At that time we said that we would like to do the same road 20 or 30 years later, we thought it would be a breeze. Well we are now 30 years later, and even if you would pay me to do that road I would not do it again. It is a lot worse than 30 years ago concerning safety. So sad. You don't want to know how the hotels were where we slept. 4-½ days on the road and for 3 days I had my period. Not funny. I could write a book about it.


----------



## babycake7

I thought of something else - my life's ambition as a child was to become a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader and own a Baskin Robbins! Lol!


----------



## bonsmom

No celebrities, no foreign princes, but I teach a roomful of children the joy of learning. I see miracles every day!


----------



## educ8m

socalyte said:


> Clay Aiken came to my house and sang to me and my daughter!


Very cool :thumbsup:. I, too, am curious as to how that happened.



sdubose said:


> Wow, My life suddenly seems so dull. My husband is a retired narcotics agent and i went on an uncover opt with him one time and bought dope for him. I also got sawed in half at a magic show.


That's impressive! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Obviously the magician was able to put you back together.:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Okay, so for me...*I went to prison once* :w00t::w00t:...to interview a girl who murdered another for a documentary I was producing for Court TV. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Gotcha:chili::chili: I was actually petrified because I had watched the movie _Up Close and Personal_ the night before in my hotel, which had a scene of a reporter stuck in a prison during a riot. :new_shocked:
> 
> Most of you know probably my best event which was meeting and talking with Paul McCartney 2.5 years ago in East Hampton because he was asking about Tyler. :tender:
> Back in the 80's I got to interview Michael Douglas (swoon) and Don Johnson on the set of Miami Vice. So cool. And in the 70's I worked at CBS News with Walter Cronkite, Dan Rather, 60 MINUTES team, etc. That's as good as it got for me.


Okay, I'll admit it, Sue. You got me with that you went to prison once line!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm impressed you got to interview Michael Douglas!!

Pam, I also want more details about the Saudi Prince and Sandi, you have to tell us about the CIA evacuation....

I never realized my life was so ho hum until I read this thread. :blink: Here are the few tidbits I can think of: 

Back when I was in my twenties, I went to Los Angeles for a vacation and was on _The Price is Right. _I won my game and even got to be on the Final Showcase. 

I earned a black belt in Karate a few years before turning fifty.

I used to coach competitive figure skaters.


----------



## SammieMom

All I got is a KISS from Elvis the night I was born in Memphis, delivered by my Aunt who was with him at her skating rink in Memphis, that he used to rent for his parties. they were friends. here is a pic of him there one night. He was crazy and I have heard tons of stories all my life about him. I rather meet a Beatle, how cool. 

Memphis Elvis-style - Cindy Hazen, Mike Freeman - Google Books


----------



## Madison's Mom

The A Team said:


> I play the accordian...or...used to anyway... I played as a kid and used to bring it out and play "Roll out the Barrell" at parties..


I am impressed ! Learning to okay the accordion is on my list of things to do.



zooeysmom said:


> I didn't throw up for 23 years (until last year  )
> .


WOW! Is that a world record?

Some of you have done such exciting things! My life is kind of boring.

I used to be a musical arranger and sang with a southern gospel quartet.


----------



## zooeysmom

babycake7 said:


> I've had the opportunity to work with Kenny houston, Ben stein, the real life Christopher Gardener (the pursuit of happyness - book/movie), Kyle Maynard, Lt Col Brian Bird and Col. Oliver north. Kyle Maynard was the most inspiring and Oliver north the nicest and most down to earth. Ben Stein was the bomb!!


That's awesome, Hope! How did you have the opportunity? I didn't read the Pursuit of Happyness, but I saw the movie and it remains one of my faves.



bonsmom said:


> No celebrities, no foreign princes, but I teach a roomful of children the joy of learning. I see miracles every day!


:wub: 



Madison's Mom said:


> _._
> 
> Originally Posted by *zooeysmom*
> _I didn't throw up for 23 years (until last year  )_
> _._
> 
> WOW! Is that a world record?


I think it's close LOL


----------



## SammieMom

I though this thread was so fun. I enjoyed reading all your stories so much. Thanks Lynn.


----------



## emmy123

Great thread idea....
I do not lead a very exciting life but ..
- I met the real life Elizabeth Walton
- I used to live down the street from "Venus Flytrap" WKRP in Cincinnati, Tim and 
Daphne Reid and had to hide my excitement one night when I ran into them out for
an evening walk
- My favorite is that I am friends with a best selling author Richard Marcinko who was 
the first commander of Seal Team 6. He is a most interesting and fascinating man 
who is quite outspoken and loyal.

More than one thing.....but even all three of those doesn't come near to the Saudi Prince


----------



## Sylie

okay. This thread began as a single thing to share, but somehow it turned into "highlights of our life." 
Back in 1969/70 my first husband and I had a shop where we sold hand made leather clothes and accessories. It was next door to the hottest club on Sunset Strip. We had major rock star musicians for customers. Jimi Hendrix. Elton John appeared on the cover of Rolling Stone wearing a fancy belt he bought from us. Joni Mitchel wore a deerskin dress we made on television. Frequent visitors were Jackson Brown, ooooJim Morrison, and the dearest sweet Beach Boy...Brian Wilson, who always brought me flowers. Brian was just the sweetest person you could imagine. He would come over just to visit...always with flowers for me. 

I guess that was the most exciting time of my life, but at the time it was just life as usual.


----------



## SammieMom

Very very cool Sylvia. Those were the years. Remember those leather accessories well. ESP the hats like Carley Simon wore.


----------



## pammy4501

Sheesh! What to tell.....hmmmm...Well I live in So. Cal. so seeing celebrities isn't to big a deal. The hosptial I work at has lot's of celeb clients (one notably in the recent news)..._but can't talk about that !! _I have to dig deep into the past to think of anything remotely interesting. Well, I have been to over twenty Grateful Dead shows. And many many other amazing music event of the 60's and 70's. I grew up in the Bay Area and it was great! I once saw Huey Newton on the A.C. Transit bus. I saw tanks rolling down the streets of Berkeley to control the Peoples Park riots. Once while standing outside of the Keystone in Berkeley, Jerry himself appeard and smoked a "J" with the crowd. I definetly inhaled! (and if you don't know who I am talking about...go to bed, it's past your bedtime, darn kids!)


----------



## gidget'smom

edelweiss said:


> I have to be careful how I say this & please don't ask for follow up details. . .
> "I once evacuated the wife of the head of the CIA in a particular country."
> True story!


 I can't even get passed how wonderful it must be to live in Greece to ask questions about that. lol


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

I'll go for my most embarrassing celebrity encounter!!!When I was 16 I was an exchange student and on my home we had a layover at O'Hare. A girl I was walking with spotted Joe Dumars (coming back to Detroit from his dad's funeral) and asked him for an autograph, he was very nice and obliged then asked if I wanted one too. Before I knew what I was doing I said "no thanks, I don't know who you are!!"(the Pistons had just won the championship- I blame jet lag and lack of food!!!). On the way to my seat I tried to apologize and just made it worse, it was a very awkward situation!!!


----------



## gidget'smom

I am gone for a day or two and I come back to this thread?! OMG! The most exciting thing in my life is being in a forum with people who have interviewed, met, or know celebrities, famous people etc. LOL!!! ...or almost married Saudi princes ...or evacuted CIA wives. Since I am new I'll just tell you a few things about me. I have 20 year old twin boys that were 10 weeks premature. I was in labor more than 1 hr and IT HURT! Thank God they breathed on their own and did not have the complicationt they could have had so they got to stay in a special part of the nursery by themselves until they came home. And whoever said they are wonderful until they become teenagers was right. haha. I wasn't quite as bad as Susan. I didn't go to prison, I only had to go to the city jail-OOOOhhhh!---I was on the grand jury in my city and one of our duties was to be sure that the jail was properly run and maintained, so we had to tour it. We were told to ignore the inmates that they may try to do things (quite shocking) to get our attention, but thankfully they were very well behaved. Other than our almost annual decision whether to stay or run from hurricanes my life is happily boring.


----------



## gidget'smom

Just a little FYI--you would wonder what a jail would smell like, and you may think it would not smell good. You would be right. But surprisingly it smells overpoweringly like dirty mop water.


----------



## Furbabies mom

gidget'smom said:


> Just a little FYI--you would wonder what a jail would smell like, and you may think it would not smell good. You would be right. But surprisingly it smells overpoweringly like dirty mop water.


Ha ha ha ha !!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Well Lynn...how can you beat that one..:HistericalSmiley: Let's see. My daughter almost married quarterback Troy Aikman from the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## babycake7

zooeysmom said:


> That's awesome, Hope! How did you have the opportunity? I didn't read the Pursuit of Happyness, but I saw the movie and it remains one of my faves.
> 
> 
> I used to be the Director of Public Relations and Special Events for a private, liberal arts college and one of my responsibilities was to arrange for nationally recognized speakers to come to our community to speak as part of a distinguished lecture series...so I coordinated all of it...working with a committee to select the speaker, contract, hospitality, etc....gave me the opportunity to get to pick them up at the airport 2 hours away, eat meals with them, etc....just have some real time to spend time with them. Christopher Gardner is amazing...for all his success he still remains very raw, gritty and real. Ben Stein wanted to stop at the Sonic Drive Thru to eat (Lol)!!!


----------



## babycake7

Sylie said:


> okay. This thread began as a single thing to share, but somehow it turned into "highlights of our life."
> Back in 1969/70 my first husband and I had a shop where we sold hand made leather clothes and accessories. It was next door to the hottest club on Sunset Strip. We had major rock star musicians for customers. Jimi Hendrix. Elton John appeared on the cover of Rolling Stone wearing a fancy belt he bought from us. Joni Mitchel wore a deerskin dress we made on television. Frequent visitors were Jackson Brown, ooooJim Morrison, and the dearest sweet Beach Boy...Brian Wilson, who always brought me flowers. Brian was just the sweetest person you could imagine. He would come over just to visit...always with flowers for me.
> 
> I guess that was the most exciting time of my life, but at the time it was just life as usual.


 

Jimi Hendrix????!!!! I am blown away! WOW!


----------



## Sylie

This is a great thread! Isn't it interesting how in telling just one thing about ourselves we actually tell so much more? For one thing our age. Pammy inhaled! Wahoo!


----------



## Summergirl73

Thought of 2 more family facts to share (fortunately my family is more interesting than me LOL!). Billy Rae Cyrus came to my Pa-Pa's hospital room and sang to him just before he passed away. It was when Billy Rae was doing the country bar scene that he met my Grandparents (Grandma was a cook at a bar) and he was so genuinely kind to them. 

We met Vanna White a few years back. We were in a small restaurant in North Myrtle Beach. She came over and said hello to us all. She was primarily speaking to my husbands Grandaddy. He was legally blind (though he could still see quite a bit), and was completely love struck by her ♥


----------



## shellbeme

Hmm the guy I walked with at graduation (a good friend back then) was arrested for and convicted of murder. 

When my dad was a kid he stayed the night at the house of Ray Charles


----------



## *Missy*

Well this is so cool...I am not interesting but hey I still have lots to live! Have never met a celebrity except jewel lives in the town I do but honestly is she famous...not so much but a log time ago I used to like one song of hers...or maybe it was her only song and she is rude and thinks she's quite amazing and people should not bother her! I don't have kids I birthed in an hour ha, have never been engaged to anyone let alone a prince! Hmm I also had high hopes of being a Dallas cowboys cheerleader when I was five, the only thing I have ever wanted to be was a teacher (beside the previous mentioned short lived dream!) My dad had George straits dad as a math teacher but he did not know George lol he was older! I did to to college on a dance scholarship for drill team...for those of you not familiar it's a pretty Texas thing and I'm talking boots hats high kicks the whole nine years. It was a fun time for me (it was a jr college which is actually where the really big good ones are) I loved the idea of spending all my time doing that...and sometimes school lol....parades games and everything else  maybe catch me in about 10 years and I will have some fascinating story to tell but for now I'm pretty standard!


----------



## sdubose

Once while standing outside of the Keystone in Berkeley, Jerry himself appeard and smoked a "J" with the crowd. I definetly inhaled! 

B)Hey Pammy, Did you forget who my husband is???:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LexiMom

sdubose said:


> Once while standing outside of the Keystone in Berkeley, Jerry himself appeard and smoked a "J" with the crowd. I definetly inhaled!
> 
> B)Hey Pammy, Did you forget who my husband is???:HistericalSmiley:


Way toooo funny


----------



## pammy4501

sdubose said:


> Once while standing outside of the Keystone in Berkeley, Jerry himself appeard and smoked a "J" with the crowd. I definetly inhaled!
> 
> B)Hey Pammy, Did you forget who my husband is???:HistericalSmiley:


**scratches head** Oh I get it! The retired Narc! Well, this was Berkeley in about 1971. Even Berkeley cops didn't care. (and I know more than a few cops that "inhale" too!) But, that is from my long ago wayward youth!!


----------



## edelweiss

"I was younger, so much younger then . . . "


----------



## socalyte

To answer how Clay Aiken happened to come to my house and sing-- it was an Amazon promotion for their ten-year anniversary, and they had well-known celebrities who wrote books go to the home of an individual who bought their book. We'd just purchased Clay's "Learning to Sing," and Amazon had him deliver it himself! It was very fun. He spent a couple of hours at our house, and he and my daughter sang his hit song "Invisible" together. The video of the visit was up on Amazon for quite a while, and we have a copy of that and a lot of pictures that were taken by the photographer that accompanied Clay. There were also several of his friends and his tour manager present, as well as some Amazon executives, and we spent time with them all. 

He really is a very funny person, as well as being extremely nice! Of course there was a ton of activity, lots of lighting people, a huge limo, etc, so when my neighbors came out to see what was going on, Clay told them we'd won the Publisher's Clearing House prize, LOL.


----------



## jmm

I use to work in the music industry. I've met Mitch Allan (SR-71), Chris Daughty, 30 Seconds to Mars, Bowling for Soup, worked for Cinder Road (Mike Ruocco) to name a few. I've even been a guest panelist at a large music conference.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I was married to an A-hole for almost 25 years....I'm not sure if that is a testament to my stupidity or tenacity. But the good news is that I woke up from the fog, got a divorce, and now I'm a happy gal!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Madison's Mom said:


> I was married to an A-hole for almost 25 years....I'm not sure if that is a testament to my stupidity or tenacity. But the good news is that I woke up from the fog, got a divorce, and now I'm a happy gal!


Laughing so hard at that!!!!! Glad that you're happy now!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Bravo Glenda! I applaude your courage for taking back your life! Hugs!


----------



## MalteseJane

Madison's Mom said:


> I was married to an A-hole for almost 25 years....I'm not sure if that is a testament to my stupidity or tenacity. But the good news is that I woke up from the fog, got a divorce, and now I'm a happy gal!


Well I think you deserve a Medal for staying 25 years ! Nobody can say you didn't try. Glad you are happy now.


----------



## LexiMom

Madison's Mom said:


> I was married to an A-hole for almost 25 years....I'm not sure if that is a testament to my stupidity or tenacity. But the good news is that I woke up from the fog, got a divorce, and now I'm a happy gal!


 WAHOOOO I did the samthing and I am LOVING life :chili:


----------



## hoaloha

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my life sounds is so BORING compared to you all! LOL... just had a chance to read through this thread! hahaha..... I really can't think of anything crazy at the moment... I'm at work so have work on the mind-- Let's see.... here's a confession: I wear a white-coat only to appear more "professional." After fully introducing myself, I once spent a whole 45 minutes with parents taking a full history and physical examination and then explaining why their child was being admitted to the hospital. Their response was, "We understand. Thank you very much for being so informative. So, when is the Pediatrician coming? That's who we are waiting for." :confused1: I said, "hi. that was me the whole time." we laughed a good laugh. But typically, I hate white coats because they scare kids :-D


----------



## Maglily

Madison's Mom said:


> I was married to an A-hole for almost 25 years....I'm not sure if that is a testament to my stupidity or tenacity. But the good news is that I woke up from the fog, got a divorce, and now I'm a happy gal!


Awesome!


----------



## SammieMom

Madison's Mom said:


> I was married to an A-hole for almost 25 years....I'm not sure if that is a testament to my stupidity or tenacity. But the good news is that I woke up from the fog, got a divorce, and now I'm a happy gal!


Good one Glenda!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom

hoaloha said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my life sounds is so BORING compared to you all! LOL... just had a chance to read through this thread! hahaha..... I really can't think of anything crazy at the moment... I'm at work so have work on the mind-- Let's see.... here's a confession: I wear a white-coat only to appear more "professional." After fully introducing myself, I once spent a whole 45 minutes with parents taking a full history and physical examination and then explaining why their child was being admitted to the hospital. Their response was, "We understand. Thank you very much for being so informative. So, when is the Pediatrician coming? That's who we are waiting for." :confused1: I said, "hi. that was me the whole time." we laughed a good laugh. But typically, I hate white coats because they scare kids :-D



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie

Well, Marisa it is my humble opinion that being a pediatrician is far more impressive than associating with celebrities.


----------



## zooeysmom

Sylie said:


> Well, Marisa it is my humble opinion that being a pediatrician is far more impressive than associating with celebrities.


Amen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me

One of the most memorable events for me was a trip to Paris, Provence and Monte Carlo all expences paid. My friend was the GM for a huge Rock Station in Ma. and they were hosting a preferred client appreciation trip. She was divorced at the time and not dating anyone and asked if I would like to go. We flew there and back first class, stayed in all 5 starr hotels, ate in the best restaurents, helicoptered to different areas to avoid traffic, hot air balloned, went to cooking school, hired the beach in Canes for a barbeque, gambled in monte carlo (with money given to us), cruised the harbor in montecarlo on a private yacht, had dinner on the roof tops of famous restaurents with harpests playing, went to the most famous goat cheese farm and had dinner there in Provence, went to spas etc etc. The only thing I had to pay for was anything I wanted to buy and bring home. We saw all the famous sights, museums in the different areas. IT WAS A TRIP OF A LIFETIME, top self and a total blast:chili:


----------



## edelweiss

WOW Michelle, that sounds like you have no reason to do anything else!
I have lived in Europe since 1974 and have done only a tiny speck of any of the above and always on a cheap, cheaper, cheapest budget! What a special friend that was to think of you and include you! I am so happy for you that it is a great memory!
To me the "good-life" is highly over-rated and populated w/lots of unhappy people who are pushing and shoving. Of course the grass always looks greener from the other side. People think we are "lucky" to live in Greece----HA! But then even Greece can be nice if one decides to enjoy the good and leave the bad.
This is a great thread & I am amazed to know such accomplished and special women (as no men have responded thus far)! It is often the insignificantly seeming things of life that move the heart. Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## maggieh

Well, the celebrities I've met are mostly football stars - and mostly Chicago Bears. Years ago I worked for a major bank and Richard Dent (member of the 1985 Super Bowl Champions Chicago Bears and Super Bowl MVP) was their paid spokesperson. Every time we opened a branch, he was there so I got my picture taken with him about five times. He was so big he made me look really tiny and petite!

A few years back I did some genealogy research and learned that my maternal grandmother was the descendent of a very early settler to America in the 1600's and that my 4 greats back grandfather fought in the Revolutionary War as a private serving George Washington at Valley Forge! 

This was an unexpected finding because my grandmother, whose mother died when Gram was about 7, had been sent to live with a local farm family who immigrated from Germany. She was raised speaking German and learned to cook some German specialties and since no one ever talked about her family she thought she was German. Once I saw her father's death certificate though, I was able to track it back and although Gram died in 1980 my mom was totally blown away by this!


----------



## LexiMom

Sylie said:


> Well, Marisa it is my humble opinion that being a pediatrician is far more impressive than associating with celebrities.


 I totally agree with Sylie ---


----------



## Furbabies mom

My mother's maiden name is Wingrove. There is a town in West Virginia, called Wingrove. It was settled by a descendant of my mother named Dr. John Wingrove. He fought in the revolutionary war and settled there. My mom has traveled there several times with my uncle who is doing the genealogy on our family.


----------



## michellerobison

We used to do the International Toy Fair and celebs abound so if you're in the right place you can meet them pretty easily. Still cool when you meet them...

Went to prison several times ( Bach in Criminal Justice)lol. Had to interview a guy in Oakwood, a prison for the criminally insane,, we couldn't ask what they were "in for" but they could tell us on their own. A female psychiatrist was there to observe protocol...
He said when he got out,( as if that was going to happen...) he wanted to be a high school shop teacher. Then found out he was in for killing someone with a power hand drill... Gee power tools and children, he was planning some seriously sick fun for himself. Later that week, the psychiatrist, the woman who was there to observe was killed by that very same inmate....

I was once stalked by a man who ended up dying in that same prison.... Denver J. Stotz,will never forget that name, since he'd use a credit card to prolong the interaction at the station.... He'd been a customer at the gas station I worked at and would come in a periodically creep me out, follow me in town. He even stopped at my friend's house because he saw my car parked there. Scared the crap out of the babysitter... 
During this time,I answered an advert for a dining table at an elderly couple's home,in the basement... they said excuse the mess in the basement,their son lived in the basement.... I told them I'd bring my husband back to see the set the next day.. as we drove up,I saw HIS car in the driveway..., we never stopped... turned out it was HIS folks, I shutter to think what would have happened if he had come home when I was there....

I fly airplanes for fun,but am afraid of heights.... maybe the fear of heights is what keeps me from crashing to the ground!:HistericalSmiley:

I now know two people on SM who might not run for political office... they inhaled!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> Well, Marisa it is my humble opinion that being a pediatrician is far more impressive than associating with celebrities.


Oh Slyvia so true. The celeberties, are no different then us, in fact, may experience more problems, difficulties, and not as much happiness as us non-celberties. Oh my I would never want to be one. I like going to the store, with no makeup, hair a mess, and not have a gazzillion photograhphers tyring to follow my every move, and taking pics of me like that :w00t:

Actually, I have no talents, no seriously, can't draw, cook "okay", academically :blink: :HistericalSmiley:, hurts my brain, haven't been to very many places, loving my babies is my greatest joy, as well as my family and friends. The one thing I can offer, is my heart, a hug, and hope more than anything it provides comfort.

I truly admire, more than anything, other's accomplishments, it amazes me, and they are blessed to be able to accomplsh those things that they do.

In my heart, is our brave military, what greater accomplishment could there be, as we wouldn't be free to achieve any accomplishements or faboulous experiences.

Am I off topic, :blush:, sorry, told you I don't excel in anything, that takes thinking :blink:, but I can offer my heart.

I'm so off topic :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7

allheart said:


> Oh Slyvia so true. The celeberties, are no different then us, in fact, may experience more problems, difficulties, and not as much happiness as us non-celberties. Oh my I would never want to be one. I like going to the store, with no makeup, hair a mess, and not have a gazzillion photograhphers tyring to follow my every move, and taking pics of me like that :w00t:
> 
> Actually, I have no talents, no seriously, can't draw, cook "okay", academically :blink: :HistericalSmiley:, hurts my brain, haven't been to very many places, loving my babies is my greatest joy, as well as my family and friends. The one thing I can offer, is my heart, a hug, and hope more than anything it provides comfort.
> 
> I truly admire, more than anything, other's accomplishments, it amazes me, and they are blessed to be able to accomplsh those things that they do.
> 
> In my heart, is our brave military, what greater accomplishment could there be, as we wouldn't be free to achieve any accomplishements or faboulous experiences.
> 
> Am I off topic, :blush:, sorry, told you I don't excel in anything, that takes thinking :blink:, but I can offer my heart.
> 
> I'm so off topic :HistericalSmiley:


Christine - giving of yourself is the best gift of all!!! Xoxo!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I agree!! We should all be more like Christine, and the world would be a better place!! 

Love you, Christine!!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Well, Lynn, you sure got me beat.....never dated or was engaged to a Prince, but I was married to a man who thought he was the KING!!!

Anyway, my artistic talents are minor next to my brother, who was Europe's leading 'architect', their terminology for 'designer' for a number of year; he was a genius in his field. I got the leftovers. He did work in many castles, one owned by J. Paul Getty, a friend of his. Later on, he worked for Valentino, the designer, setting up his displays and designing his personal gardens. Brother lived in Rome 32 yrs after living in New York a number of years. I used to visit him there and met many interesting people, clothes designers of some stars. I also filled in as a model for an illustration to be in a magazine, by the well-known illustrator, Jack Potter, a wonderful man and good friend of brother. I was about 15-16 yrs old. (Never did see the published illustration).

I have no 'extraordinary' life experiences, but I'm pleased with some accomplishments of my life. I used to ballet dance with a group called The Concert Dancers, we'd perform for visiting foreign dignitaries at Johns Hopkins Univ.

After my children started school, I was able to dedicate more time to painting and was able to sell some of my work to art collectors, that was a thrill for me. Now I mainly do canine art which has been rewarding in my association with wonderful customers.

Moving to TX, we bought a house in the same area with most of the original astronauts and got to know most of them. A high-light of my time then was being seated next to Alan Shepherd (astronaut) at a dinner. We had a delightful conversation. It's fun to look back at some of the high-lights, nothing earth-shattering, but memorable...thanks for asking!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK guys, here's another one, besides once being engaged to the Prince, I once dated a guy that had escaped from a mental hospital. He lived in my apartment building in an apartment with 3 other guys. Neither the friends nor I knew that he was an escaped "nut case", but we all were at the apartment when he was apprehended. I had already been dating him for about 2 months when this happened and knew that something was off. I was very sad when they took him back to the hospital.


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> OK guys, here's another one, besides once being engaged to the Prince, I once dated a guy that had escaped from a mental hospital. He lived in my apartment building in an apartment with 3 other guys. Neither the friends nor I knew that he was an escaped "nut case", but we all were at the apartment when he was apprehended. I had already been dating him for about 2 months when this happened and knew that something was off. I was very sad when they took him back to the hospital.


'

Oh Lynnnnnnn, bless his heart, and yours Oh my word. Do you know how he is now? I'm sure you were so sad. Hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Christine -- I was in Arizona and he escaped from Texas. He wasn't even using his real name. No one would give us any info about what was wrong with him, why he was in the hospital -- nothing. They just came in and took him. I was very young at the time and naive and didn't know much about mental illness. At first I was shocked, then frightend that he might have hurt one of us or himself and then sad as he seemed to be a very sweet person. If I had to guess now that I know so much more about mental illness, my guess is that he was bi-polar.


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- I was in Arizona and he escaped from Texas. He wasn't even using his real name. No one would give us any info about what was wrong with him, why he was in the hospital -- nothing. They just came in and took him. I was very young at the time and naive and didn't know much about mental illness. At first I was shocked, then frightend that he might have hurt one of us or himself and then sad as he seemed to be a very sweet person. If I had to guess now that I know so much more about mental illness, my guess is that he was bi-polar.


''


Oh God Lynn, and not to take away from this thread, because it is wonderful, so please everyone, keep posing, I am enjoying it so much. Lynn, God bless his soul, he probably is/was such a very sweet person, they know so much more about this today, and I hope he is benifting by it and bless you and I hug you, for having to have had that experience, you must have been frieghtened out of your shoes, at such a young age. Hugs.


----------



## Sylie

When I was nineteen and living in NYC a friend I had met (a man, but not a boyfriend) was admitted to Bellview mental ward. One night he came to my door wearing a red sweatshirt with the hood up. He had escaped! Lol...I don't remember what happened after that, but I think he was also by-polar.


----------



## The A Team

Holy Cow, what amazying stories you have!!! 

I didn't realize how boring my life has been so far.....


:HistericalSmiley: But I always enjoy it.

I've been on some cool dates before I met Stan. I dated a Vice President of E F Hutton and spent a week in a 5 star resort in Florida....and then helped him take his yacht from Barnegat Light, NJ to the Chesepeake in Md. Spent a weekend on another yacht in Md. (another guy). But then Stan and I did a lot of traveling in the past 20 years.  And now I just go away with girlfriends. :aktion033:

And I have a large group of friends here and every week we all went to the local sing along bar....never missed a week....I even have a brick in the floor with my name on it. (from the 80's to the early 2000's). :chili: now that was fun!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Thirty!!!!:blink: Do you work at a day care???




Furbabies mom said:


> Gee nothing like meeting famous people or anything . But
> 
> At Christmas the whole month of December, I bake about 1,152 cookies!!
> 
> After May14, I plant roughly 864 annuals!!!
> 
> Every day I change about 30 diapers!!!
> 
> That's all that I got!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Did you know he was going to do that? You are so pretty!



socalyte said:


> Clay Aiken came to my house and sang to me and my daughter!


----------



## Piccolina

I have been working for the Airlines till 9/11 and then changed into Real Estate.

At the time I was assigned to meet and great celebrities.
Sophia Loren (here with me) was one of our frequent fliers.











For those who live in Europe and particularly in Greece, know for sure this very loved famous Greek singer, Dallaras (here with me in one of his concerts).

But my greatest accomplishments in life was not celebrities. 

I am a "rebound kid". 

From early age due to my father's job, we lived in many countries and I had to adapt quickly as a kid and learn :smilie_tischkante: the languages of that Country.

I was born in Israel as some of you know, and then we moved to Italy, then to the States, then to Greece, then back to Israel.

So this is how I learnt so many languages (5) and as a kid, it was so easy for me, I was absorbing them like a sponge.:rochard:


My first job was with Air France: French people don't like to speak any other language but French, so I was forced to use my elementary skills :blink:in that language to communicate with the passengers.


I think that now, as an adult, I appreciate it much more being able to communicate fluently in many languages which opened me many doors while I was working in the Hospitality Industry, and now, in Real Estate.


----------



## Summergirl73

Quote: "I now know two people on SM who might not run for political office... they inhaled!:HistericalSmiley:"

Errrrhhmmm... Michelle, you now know 3 of us on SM who "might not run for political office....because we inhaled!" :w00t: LOL!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thirty!!!!:blink: Do you work at a day care???


I own and operate a childcare... Infants only !!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I gave birth to two 10 lb babies. One I pushed for an hour and a half, one I push three times. I can no longer laugh, sneeze, cough or run without peeing. Should have stuck with dogs.


----------



## Furbabies mom

LuvMyBoys said:


> I gave birth to two 10 lb babies. One I pushed for an hour and a half, one I push three times. I can no longer laugh, sneeze, cough or run without peeing. Should have stuck with dogs.


Ha ha ha ha !!!!! Mine came fast but were small... 6 pounders!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Wow...I never heard of an infants only childcare. Is that under a year old? I worked at a Montesorri school and took care of kids aged 1-4. I loved it. I had my favorites though. One baby I called Tator Tot. His name was Cade and he could not say his C sound, so he said Tade. He was also short and chubby like Tator Tot potatoes. :HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> I own and operate a childcare... Infants only !!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow...I never heard of an infants only childcare. Is that under a year old? I worked at a Montesorri school and took care of kids aged 1-4. I loved it. I had my favorites though. One baby I called Tator Tot. His name was Cade and he could not say his C sound, so he said Tade. He was also short and chubby like Tator Tot potatoes. :HistericalSmiley:


I belong to a group that all work together.. I care for them 6wks.to crawling, when they begin to pull themselves up they move on . I love love the infants! A lot of women in my group prefer older ages, I've never been without babies in my 25 years doing this.. As a matter of fact I have a waiting list. I'm thankful for that and I love my job! The parents that bring their children to me are professionals. I have 3 attorneys , a pharmacist, a nurse, a hospice counselor, a hospital executive to name a few.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I would love that job too. I love infants!!:wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> I belong to a group that all work together.. I care for them 6wks.to crawling, when they begin to pull themselves up they move on . I love love the infants! A lot of women in my group prefer older ages, I've never been without babies in my 25 years doing this.. As a matter of fact I have a waiting list. I'm thankful for that and I love my job! The parents that bring their children to me are professionals. I have 3 attorneys , a pharmacist, a nurse, a hospice counselor, a hospital executive to name a few.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love this thread -- we're learning so many interesting things about our SM friends.

And, oh yeah, I couldn't run for political officer either -- I'm one of the "inhalers".


----------



## Sylie

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love this thread -- we're learning so many interesting things about our SM friends.
> 
> And, oh yeah, I couldn't run for political officer either -- I'm one of the "inhalers".


I wouldn't want to run for political office...I inhaled too many higher values. I inhaled too much to know that it just doesn't work. Money and power does not equal benefit to mankind. I guess that by now I am kind of sort of ummm loosing faith in the whole democracy thing. But, I will never loose faith in the goodness of each human individual. The machine may appear to flourish, but it is without life..and life and goodwill will ultimately prevail. I hope.
Editing to say that I guess I now told you more about who I am, than any silly post I made before now.


----------



## michellerobison

Sylie said:


> I wouldn't want to run for political office...I inhaled too many higher values. I inhaled too much to know that it just doesn't work. Money and power does not equal benefit to mankind. I guess that by now I am kind of sort of ummm loosing faith in the whole democracy thing. But, I will never loose faith in the goodness of each human individual. The machine may appear to flourish, but it is without life..and life and goodwill will ultimately prevail. I hope.
> Editing to say that I guess I now told you more about who I am, than any silly post I made before now.


I wouldn't run for office either, prerequesite seems to be " remove heart...insert ATM".... :mellow:

I can't loose my faith in the goodness of people, when I see how many people stepping up and help fluffs in need.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa

You know the people who walk around amusement parks in character costumes? I did that for a job for three summers...I do miss it!


----------



## allheart

LuvMyBoys said:


> I gave birth to two 10 lb babies. One I pushed for an hour and a half, one I push three times. I can no longer laugh, sneeze, cough or run without peeing. Should have stuck with dogs.


 
Oh dear me, bless you. I always felt bad for my Mom, she has 5 girls (and twins). I was her last baby, I guess so, because I was a 10 pounder as well, sorry Mom. :blush: I think I almost weighed more than the twins combined. Again, sorry Mom :blush:


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> I wouldn't want to run for political office*...I inhaled too* *many higher values*. I inhaled too much to know that it just doesn't work. Money and power does not equal benefit to mankind. I guess that by now I am kind of sort of ummm loosing faith in the whole democracy thing. But, I will never loose faith in the goodness of each human individual. The machine may appear to flourish, but it is without life..and life and goodwill will ultimately prevail. I hope.
> Editing to say that I guess I now told you more about who I am, than any silly post I made before now.


 
Oh I love the way you put that :aktion033:


----------



## LexiMom

I have been reading this thread and kept saying I have nothing to contribute - yes I was very good friends with the band "The Romantics" Met Bruce Springstein and Tiny Tim - my best friend dates the actor Joe Morton and when I met him for the first time at my sons 8th grade graduation party I asked him what he did for a living LOL followed by son walking up and going OMG your Joe Morton LOL - but I have to say onething about me is I raised 8 children - I divorced my 1st husband whom I had my children with - made the mistake of marrying a recovering alcholic who as soon as we got married fell off the wagon (his ex wife was an alcholic too) and so here I was newly married raising a 10, 9, 8, 8, 3, 3 year old (Yes 3 boys 3 girls brady bunch) alone (he stopped working) and then took in 2 foster children that were homeless in town 15 and 17...


----------



## allheart

LexiMom said:


> I have been reading this thread and kept saying I have nothing to contribute - yes I was very good friends with the band "The Romantics" Met Bruce Springstein and Tiny Tim - my best friend dates the actor Joe Morton and when I met him for the first time at my sons 8th grade graduation party I asked him what he did for a living LOL followed by son walking up and going OMG your Joe Morton LOL - but I have to say onething about me is I raised 8 children - I divorced my 1st husband whom I had my children with - made the mistake of marrying a recovering alcholic who as soon as we got married fell off the wagon (his ex wife was an alcholic too) and so here I was newly married raising a 10, 9, 8, 8, 3, 3 year old (Yes 3 boys 3 girls brady bunch) alone (he stopped working) *and then took in 2 foster children that were homeless in town 15 and 17...*




Oh my dear Linda, are you kidding me???? Nothing to contrbute? Bless your heart, for taking in two beautiful foster children who were homeless. What a precious gift you gave them. Geez, I just can't find the words. What a beautiful thing to give two darling children a loving home, when they had none. My gosh, now that is more special than anything I could ever think of.

Bless you.


----------



## LexiMom

allheart said:


> [/B]
> 
> Oh my dear Linda, are you kidding me???? Nothing to contrbute? Bless your heart, for taking in two beautiful foster children who were homeless. What a precious gift you gave them. Geez, I just can't find the words. What a beautiful thing to give two darling children a loving home, when they had none. My gosh, now that is more special than anything I could ever think of.
> 
> Bless you.


 Thank you very much for your kind words - I appreciate it - the day each turned 18 they packed their things up and left and I never heard from them again:crying:


----------



## allheart

LexiMom said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words - I appreciate it - the day each turned 18 they packed their things up and left and I never heard from them again:crying:


Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. That must be heartbreaking.

Here's the wonderful thing though, my gosh, they made it to 18, in a loving home. If you did not take them in, and they remained homeless, I shudder to think what may have happened to them, if you did not do that. You gave them a second chance at life. That is a blessing. I bet, in time, they will contact you, when they get old enough to realize the precious gift they received. 

Even if you don't hear from them, I know you will forever remain in their hearts.


----------



## Maglily

Sassy&Alyssa said:


> You know the people who walk around amusement parks in character costumes? I did that for a job for three summers...I do miss it!


 
You are in so many family photo albums, neat!


----------



## Madison's Mom

LuvMyBoys said:


> I gave birth to two 10 lb babies. One I pushed for an hour and a half, one I push three times. I can no longer laugh, sneeze, cough or run without peeing. Should have stuck with dogs.


AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! So I can blame this problem on my 9 lb. 13 oz. Daughter!


----------



## Madison's Mom

maggieh said:


> A few years back I did some genealogy research and learned that my maternal grandmother was the descendent of a very early settler to America in the 1600's and that my 4 greats back grandfather fought in the Revolutionary War as a private serving George Washington at Valley Forge!


I love history, and especially all things George Washington. I am totally impressed!


----------



## angel's mom

Another that isn't a candidate for public office. Oops...

At Christmas time, Dec 1987, Ronald Gene Simmons killed his entire family - 14 family members in all. After the weekend, he went into town, Russellville, AR, and killed two other people and injured 4 more people before he took a lady hostage & made her call 911. One of the locations was a convenience store across the street from my home. I knew this man. He was a little shy, but nothing at all stood out as unusual. I was in my home, and heard the shots at the convenience store. I had been listening to the police scanner and had heard the police & ambulance being called to the first two locations. I'm just thankful that my children weren't in the yard that morning to holler hi to Gene as he got out of his car.


----------



## beckinwolf

I don't have any interesting celelbrity stories, but my grandpa does. He used to be an electrician in the LA area in the 70s and 80s. He worked on famous peoples' houses. He help do the wiring in Goldie Hawn's house. He met Kate Hudson when she was running around in diapers! He also worked on Ronald Reagans ranch, doing some of the electrical work there, and got to meet him. 

My only interesting thing is I used to let my blind ex-husband drive sometimes! I would take him out to an old part of town with very little traffic and he would drive while I sat in the passenger seat and steered. It was crazy, but fun.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

in the 9th grade I received the highest writing test score.


----------



## Deborah

This has been the most interesting thread.
Deborah my favorite thing in the world is to hold a tiny baby. A lot do like it when they have personality I like it when the are little snuggle bugs.

I went to Germany on a boat before I was 1.
My dad's parents spoke Polish and my mom's parents spoke Ukraine we never lived near them so we could not communicate with our grandparents on either side.

We stayed in a Holiday Inn in El Paso Texas and the guy that gave us our room told my dad that Johnny Cash had slept in the very same room the night before. I guess it would have been more exciting if we knew who he was.

A child I taught won a writing contest and her prize was a ride in a hot Air Balloon. The mom could not go up with her so I did. That is something I have always wanted to do. (My husband watched my class) we traveled a great distance and the balloon was going over an area that had live ammunition. We had to make a crash landing. I loved it.


----------



## Snowbody

Lynn - I love this thread so much. :chili::chili: It's so interesting to find all these things out about our awesome SM members...the good, the bad, the ugly, the scary, the bizarre, the beautiful, the empowering. Who knew?? :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Lovkins mama

When I was about 5 or 6 I got picked to be on stage with Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck ( at six flags over texas) after the skit I was running over to hug Bugs when I fell flat on my face in front of about 200 people. lol All day I kept getting asked " Are you the girl who fell on her face, can I get your autograph?" THats when I learned you its ok to laugh at yourself.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I just spent the last hour reading all of your stories and laughed with your great humor and enjoyed all the stories. 
Cant say much for my life other then add me to the list that can't run for office. Lived in the Bay Area in the 60's and all you had to do was go to a concert in North Beach and inhale. Jefferson Airplanes concert , stood next to Marty Balin and Grace Slick , but was too cool to talk to them. LOL
Ran all over the town of Mendocino, Calif. chasing after Robert Redford and his wife. Every store we went into, said he was just here. Finally saw him getting into his car and driving off. 
Thats sort of my life, always a little behind the times. 
See, I will probably be the last post on this thread. LOL


----------



## allheart

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just spent the last hour reading all of your stories and laughed with your great humor and enjoyed all the stories.
> Cant say much for my life other then add me to the list that can't run for office. Lived in the Bay Area in the 60's and all you had to do was go to a concert in North Beach and inhale. Jefferson Airplanes concert , stood next to Marty Balin and Grace Slick , but was too cool to talk to them. LOL
> Ran all over the town of Mendocino, Calif.* chasing after Robert Redford and his wife. Every store we went into, said he was just here. Finally saw him getting into his car and driving off. *
> Thats sort of my life, always a little behind the times.
> See, I will probably be the last post on this thread. LOL


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Oh Gosh, Edie, I could have highlighed your whole thread, Hysterical. 

See, your not the last poster on this thread 

An um Edie, in all honestly, our angel on earth, think YOU, our dear one, could have a whole thread of all the beauty, care, love and evvverything that you give.

Although, I do esepcially enjoy the vision, of you chasing Robert Redford and his wife all around from store to store :HistericalSmiley:

Just one itsy bitsy question.....um, why were you chasing his wife too? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart

Oh I have funny happening (that was not so funny at the time HUBBY)

Hope everyone escaped April Fools day well  This year I did :chili:

However, :angry: one year I totally did not. Let me just preface, my fun eh hem, little experience, I am horrible at trival pursuit, NEVER win a thing, nothing, Ya know, like for example, everyone puts their name in the hat, to win a prize, don't even bother putting my name in......it will so not be pulled. And that's okay. :blink:

Sooooooooooooooooooo, many years back, I think hubby and I were engaged at the time, and we worked a desk away, with tons of co-workers around us. 

So, this one April fools day, hubby comes to all of us and says, "Wow, their is a company giving free children's videos, if you can finish a nursey ryme they start. So, I was thinking wow that would be great for my nephews, if I could win one for them, right? Hubby, said, "I got little Jack Horner". I leaped up and said, "Oh I think I can do this, I can do this, what' the number, whats the number, oh I was so exicted , so he happily gives the number to me...................................... I dial the number, a little nervous, but a wee bit of confidence, that maybe maybe, I can win somethig :chili:. So I call and the nice lady says "Jack and Jill" Oh My GOSH, I leaped up, knowing I got this one, and excidelty blurted out "RAN UP THE HILL TO CATCH A PAIL OF WATER :chili:" Wooooohooooo

*Then......*the very nice lady says to me, "Oh honey, I'm so sorry, I think someone is playing a April Fools trick on you, "*This is Jack and Jill Ice Cream Comapny :w00t: :blush:*

Oh my goodness, my first thought, I'm going to throttle him, I did apologize, hung up the phone, and proceeded to chase my hubby all the way down the hall, as he is doubled over laughing :angry:

So no videos for my nephews, couldn't help but laugh afterwards, He tells the story EVERY April 1, and yes, I still married him :blink:


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh Christine...too funny!!!! LOL!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Christine, that is so funny!!! Did you ever get your hubby back on that one?? I dont't mean to be picky, but Jack and Jill went up the hill to FETCH a pail of water... Not catch a pail of water. (that might be pretty hard to do!!!LOL


----------



## allheart

Furbabies mom said:


> Christine, that is so funny!!! Did you ever get your hubby back on that one?? I dont't mean to be picky, but Jack and Jill went up the hill to FETCH a pail of water... Not catch a pail of water. (that might be pretty hard to do!!!LOL


Oh my gosh Deborah :HistericalSmiley: I woudln't even have got that one right ...oh my gosh. :HistericalSmiley:

Your not being picky, it made me crack up :HistericalSmiley:

Noooooooooooooooo never got hubby back, he would get me back 10x worse :w00t:

I still cant stop laughing, hey, whoever taught me that nursery rhyme, boy maybe they were playing a joke on me too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just spent the last hour reading all of your stories and laughed with your great humor and enjoyed all the stories.
> Cant say much for my life other then add me to the list that can't run for office. Lived in the Bay Area in the 60's and all you had to do was go to a concert in North Beach and inhale. Jefferson Airplanes concert , stood next to Marty Balin and Grace Slick , but was too cool to talk to them. LOL
> Ran all over the town of Mendocino, Calif. chasing after Robert Redford and his wife. Every store we went into, said he was just here. Finally saw him getting into his car and driving off.
> Thats sort of my life, always a little behind the times.
> See, I will probably be the last post on this thread. LOL


Edie, we may have been inhaling the same air!!!


----------

